# Asus X452L - screen goes black Intel HD graphics



## k3rnelpanic (Dec 22, 2016)

Laptop specs

Asus X452L 
Core i3 4030u
GT 820m


I did a fresh install of Windows 10 and everytime I install the Intel HD Graphics driver, the screen goes black.

But when I go into safe mode and disable the Intel HD Graphics and use the Microsoft Basic Display Driver, it works.

So I connected in Team viewer and remotely installed the Intel HD Graphics and the screen still went black but was still okay in Team viewer. 

Any fix for this? I want the GT 820m to work as well.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not able to find a support site for an *ASUS X452L* model laptop, but it appears to sell in Malaysia and come with Windows 8.1.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## k3rnelpanic (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah. That's what made it difficult. It's another variation of the X452 series. I've tried the drivers of all versions and can't seem to get any of it to work properly.. 

The laptop was originally on Windows 8 btw, if that will help. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you do a clean install of Windows 10 or did you do an upgrade install from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10?

Did you install Windows 10 Home or Pro, 32-bit or 64-bit?

Did you install "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393 or "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063? 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## k3rnelpanic (Dec 22, 2016)

Clean install of the windows 10 home 64bit creator's update. 

I've installed these on other Win8 laptops and even older core duo laptops and had no problem.

But It's the first time I've encountered a laptop that uses to GPUs at the same time and I think that's what's causing this.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That laptop appears to have these 2 graphic devices:
*Intel HD Graphics 4400
NVIDIA GeForce 820M*

These are the most current Windows 10 64-bit drivers for them:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...phics-Driver-for-Windows-15-40-?product=81497
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118518/en-us

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## k3rnelpanic (Dec 22, 2016)

The Nvidia driver works fine but the Intel HD Graphics driver from the official site refuses to install because the installer says that the OEM has their own version of the driver. 

The only way to install the Intel HD Graphics is through the device manager. So far no luck.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Besides the fact I would never own an ASUS laptop, I've never owned any laptop which has 2 separate graphic devices. 

Someone else will need to help you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## k3rnelpanic (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks bro

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

